# Кеширование с использованием Inotify vs Vista-caching.

## KosmiK

День добрый господа.

Хотелось бы обсудить мысль о создании виста-подобной системы кеширования (для удержания в кеше бинарей, либов, и прочего из /usr/share).

Собственно идея состоит в первоначальном запуске в фоне n-го кол-ва мониторигов по /usr/bin, /usr/lib64 (кому как), /usr/share и всего остального, что может понадобиться.

Далее, возможно в мускл базу или чегонить подобное, сливать OPEN евенты от inotifywait и вешать на них каунтеры, типа сколько раз запускался. 

После набора статистики спустя несколько startx и reboot'ов данный сервис  экспортит стат-лог в файл и по нему cat некий_файл_для_кеша > /dev/null.

Пока что это предварительная идея. 

Сейчас просто для эксперимента дома в /etc/conf.d/local.start прописано:

nice -n 19 find /bin/ -name "*" -exec cat "{}" > /dev/null ";" 1> /dev/null 2>/dev/null &

и т.д. по нужным каталогам.

З.Ы. 

А красношляпочный readahead воопще работает и что он делает?  :Question: 

----------

## zvn

а sys-apps/preload не решит проблему?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Не очень понятно, есть ли измеримый выигрыш от этих действий?

----------

## g-user

 *Quote:*   

> Не очень понятно, есть ли измеримый выигрыш от этих действий?

 

Есть во многих случаях. В основном эта фича нужна для резкого уменьшения скорости запуска ресурсоемких приложений, для остальных выйгрыш не будет сильно ощутим. Тем более сейчас оперативной памяти в компьютерах стало просто гиганское количество. К сожалению всем иногда приходится использовать относительно ресурсоемкие вещи

Кстати многие производители относительно тяжелого софта это давно поняли: Adobe Reader SpeedUp, Java Quick Starter, OpenOffice quick start и так далее до бесконечности. Только очень плохо что все это реализуют исключительно для "нашей эксклюзивной программы".

 *Quote:*   

>  не решит проблему?

 

а спортивный интерес как же?    :Laughing: 

Кстати есть еще одна вариация на данную тему  https://www.ohloh.net/p/prefetch. Сам пока не пробовал.

 *Quote:*   

>  Пока что это предварительная идея.

 

не очень понятно почему вас так интересует сбор статистики. Использовать мускул для этого не слишком круто будет? По моему логичней просто сливать статистику в логи (кстати очень может быть какой нибудь существующий демон для логов это уже может) - а потом запускать "thinking process" который пусть делает анализ - во все что хочет, пусть даже и в мускаль (в последних версиях которого куча опасных багов кстати) - и главное что бы он не висел в фоне постоянно - поработал пять минут в неделю и баста.

   Я так думаю что догадаться что у вас на компьютере наиболее ресурсоемко из запускаемых вами программ вполне можно и без скриптов - у меня это Firefox/OpenOffice может быть еще Krusader, остальное достаточно легкое. Хотелось бы если ваша программа если она все таки увидит свет будет имела возможность добавлять ресурсоемкие программки в нее ручками   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> А красношляпочный readahead воопще работает и что он делает? 

 

Вроде как это немножко из другой серии. Этой фичей они хотят уменьшить время первоначальной загрузки ОС. Очень напоминает bootchart+ комплект каких то оптимизирующих скриптов.Last edited by g-user on Thu Apr 23, 2009 9:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *g-user wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Не очень понятно, есть ли измеримый выигрыш от этих действий? 
> 
> Есть во многих случаях. 

 

Как его измерить? Может быть, кто-то уже измерил?

----------

## g-user

я честно говоря не сильно в курсе утилит для бенчмарка, и их вариаций. Кэширование и бенчмарки все же немного разные вещи, хоть и очень нужные друг другу приблизительно как кофе и сливки. Для оффтопика например есть вот такая прога

http://blogs.howtogeek.com/mysticgeek/2008/10/30/benchmark-startup-times-of-software-applications-with-apptimer/

для gentoo может быть стоит поискать что то вроде скриптов для top/htop с возможностью собирания и анализа логов, может быть что нибудь есть покруче. Не знаю.

 *Quote:*   

> Может быть, кто-то уже измерил?

 

Вроде как любители openoffice из www.oooninja.com уже несколько лет вопросами всяких бенчмарков напрягаются. Для Firefox тоже часто бенчмарки проводят и рыдают увидев результаты  :Wink: 

----------

